# ECP (EECP) Therapy - G0166



## KKCODER (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone out there provide ECP therapy and if so, do you have any examples for patient follow-up evaluation forms?  I have a few from the vendor, but they aren't very good and am wondering what types of questions others are using on their pre/post patient questionaires.


----------

